# New Cabin



## IWantMeatinFreezer (Oct 2, 2003)

I am investigating building a new cabin on our hunting land. The current house that sits on the land is a dump and I would fix it up but I think we could build something new for less money. 

I would like to build an A-frame with a loft. 1000 or a little less. Needs to sleep 6 to 8. We have triple bunk beds in our current cabin that could easily be moved in a new cabin. 

Since we have septic/water, power, gas already set up, I was think we could do this fairly inexpensive. 

Do you have any tips? Or can you suggest Builders? 

Our cabin is near Bitley


----------



## Duckman1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Why go with the A- frame style? It is a striking look if on a lake shore but rather impractical. They are hard to heat and most designs require lots of windows. A nice ranch style cabin at around 1000sq. ft. with 3 bedrooms, a bath, kitchen and open area would work great for the size group you mentioned. They are easy to build and the interior finish can be just about anything you want, T&G wood, drywall, tile in bath etc. You can build it using scissor trusses to get a vaulted more open feel to it.


----------



## IWantMeatinFreezer (Oct 2, 2003)

Good thoughts thanks. I love the open feel of an A-frame I didn't think about opening up something like a ranch. 

1000 square foot ranch. TG, wood floors. How much?


----------



## Duckman1 (Oct 14, 2004)

If you have the utilities already there and can hook into them the same way without a lot of changing that will help. Go with a block crawlspace foundation. You could have it done for for around $60 a square foot labor and materials. That may be a little low or high depending on what you choose for fixtures, doors etc. Site conditions also may dictate some of the price.


----------



## Copper116 (Sep 3, 2007)

My buddy had a modular home put in over in Lake County... nice place. The one thing he regretted NOT doing is putting in a full basement instead of the crawl space he has now. 
Sure, we can hunch around down there but it is very impractical for anything. If he had it to do over again, he said he'd pony up the extra bucks and get the basement done right.
I'm working on getting a cabin built also. There are cabin plans on the internet. Some have lofts that free up main floor space for more or larger casual areas. Good luck.


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

I am a residential builder and strongly agree with digging a full basement rather than a crawl space. If there is absolutly no plans for any type of basement, then pour a flat slab. That is what we did for our cabin.


----------



## 8nchuck (Apr 20, 2006)

If you could fix up what you have you maybe better off. Depending where you are, the tax man will kill you. Just a thought.

You pull a permit, it just says "tax me more".

If you can fix it up without pulling a permit you will save money.

I would like to build but I can't take the tax hit. Matter of fact I can't wait to get my new assessment.

Last year my land went up 2%, MAN ,,WHAT recession! 

According to the state land values are going up,up,up and away. OR SHOULD I SAY BLOWN AWAY.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Duckman, that is only 60,000 for a complete 1000 square foot home! I want you to build for us! That is a little low, even for this economy. Homes used to be built for around the 100.00 sq. ft. range up until eight months ago. The economy has pushed it down to the 80 - 85.00/sq.ft. range in this area anywho. Could be different depending on location! IMO


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

You can do much of the new home yourself. Have it roughed in, use the scissor trusses mentioned earlier. Without question have a basement, even if you don't pour a concrete floor (it's only a few more levels of block than a crawl space.
At 1000 sq feet (or some less) find plans that do NOT have a hallway. Have a center living area with the bedrooms and bath at each end. Keep the bathroom as far from the main living area as possible. We have a 940 sq ft cottage, 3 br, a bathroom that is right there in the living area (nothing more needs to be written on that). The hall down the middle is a major waste, more sq ft in the hall than one of the bedrooms. 

There are 1000's of plans out there.
www.houseplanguys.com
www.dreamhomesource.com

Do it right the first time, especially if starting from scratch.


----------



## Duckman1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Big Reds,

That is why I asked if he could still use the existing utilities. Small foundation less cost for excavation and foundation work. He already has the land to set it on. I assumed a large majority of the labor would be done himself. Ya I know what it cost to build houses. I wasn't giving figures for a custom build!
A "cabin" you can get by with at little more economical fixtures etc. I know I wouldn't want to spend 100,000 on a ranch cabin!


----------



## welcometomyworld (Mar 6, 2006)

Are you planning on keeping the old house? If not a buddy of mine tore his whole house down except the front door and put a new one up and said it was a re-mod job. No lie.:lol:


----------

